# Ohio Senior fishing licenses



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Anyone know if Ohio offers a life time senior fishing license...what age, cost...? Thx


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes but I don’t know the price


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I thought I heard they were offering, or thinking of it, a lifetime license for anyone for something like $450, ... if you were young it would be a good deal ... don't know if it's any different for us old guys  at $10 a year now, if the good lord guarantees me 45 more years to fish I'm in


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Senior Lifetime Ohio Fishing License is $84.24.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

MikeC said:


> Senior Lifetime Ohio Fishing License is $84.24.


Same for senior hunting license (which does not include permits, etc deer turkey). I intend to buy both the first of March and hope I get moneys worth, think positive !


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

MikeC said:


> Senior Lifetime Ohio Fishing License is $84.24.


So you are telling me at 70 years old it is going to cost me $ 84. 24, for a senior fishing license. I, just think I will pay $ 10. 00 a year. Mite just stay ahead of the game doing it that way.


----------

